# So proud of Aslan!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We went playing ball again today and at some point when he was running back to me whith his ball, he saw that I had another one in my hand. Without me paying attention, he dropped the other one half way to me. When I realized it, I told him to "go find it" so he went back. He searched and search for like five minutes but was unable to find it and decided to come back to me, since he knew I had another ball anyway. I told him no and gave him the command "find it again". He went back to search for it. He searched and searched again for like 5 more minutes but still couldn't find it. At this point I thought we would never find it. I gave him another comand and he went back searching. He must have searched for another 5 more minutes till he found the ball!!!! Good boy Aslan!!!


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

hahaha! 
as they say third time is the charm


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL why can I picture his big black bum bouncing around looking for his ball?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

When I fake throwing the ball he starts jumping like a bunny trying to see in which direction the ball went. It is hilarious!!! I'm going to try and video tape it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I bet it is funny! Otto discovered snow about Aslan's age, I have the greatest pictures of him bouncing through snow drifts searching for the ball.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, looks like Aslan is going to discover snow tomorrow as we are expecting 2 to 4 inches.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Well, looks like Aslan is going to discover snow tomorrow as we are expecting 2 to 4 inches.


Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Well, looks like Aslan is going to discover snow tomorrow as we are expecting 2 to 4 inches.


SNOW TRACKING!!!









Sounds like Aslan will be a good tracker, he kept after his ball! Good boy!









Havoc does the bunny bounce when we fake him out too!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What a good boy Aslan!!

Cody and Isa do the bouncing too! LOL


----------

